# Pick up our new '04 28RS-S Tuesday...



## Curley Wolf (Aug 9, 2004)

action My wife, Sue, and I dealt on and bought our first TT yesteday--a 28RS-S and have some questions. We're to pick it up on Tuesday and know that the dealer is to orient us on basic use and have also gotten copy of "Pre-delivery Inspection Checklist".

But, a couple of questions for you guys in the know:

Will this unit meet within max. length requirements for most park facilities?

Has anyone tried attaching a trailer hitch on the rear of unit for 3-upping? (I have a cycle I'd like to haul sometimes.)

Looking forward to your help!








Curley Wolf & Sue
'02 Chevy Z-71 Avalanche
'04 Outback 28 RS-S


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, and congratulations on the new Outback.

Can't answer the park length question, as there are just too many to make a generalized statement. I have a 26RS, that is 31' bumper to ball with the slide out, and I have not had a problem,....yet.

As far as towing a second trailer behind you Outback, I would contact Keystone to see what they say. Since they don't recommend putting a bike rack on the rear, I think a receiver would be right out.

I will offer this though, I have an '02 Avalanche also, and I don't think your Vortec 5300 will have enough torque to pull the 28RSS, and a motorcycle trailer. I am considering an upgrade to a 3/4 ton diesel myself, and another member of this forum has a Z71 Avalanche and a 28RSS and is in the process of looking for a diesel also.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2004)

Curley Wolf;
One day you will have to back up when you are note in a good position, it will be the worst day of your life. My day was hell.







On a positive note you have a great camper.

Snowman


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome!!!! action action














sunny


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi CW and welcome aboard, congrats on your new camper too, we've loved our 28RSS.

I noticed you are going to be towing with a very similar setup to ours, Av & Outback. From my experiences so far I think you'll find the Av's soft rear end creates some bounce and sway, adding the air bags to the rear suspension may help to solve that problem, but see how yours tows.

I'm not sure where you are from, but I'd consult the towing laws for your state to see if they allow a triple setup, and talking with your dealer/Keystone would be a good idea as well. Based on my experience towing with our Av/Outback I would be very hesitant about towing a triple. I just don't think the Outback is setup well for that length/weight on it. Plus you'll be hard pressed to see any small trailer behind the Outback. The McKesh Mirrors might help in that situation, but my CIPA slide on's don't let me see right behind the trailer to watch a towed bike.

If you make reservations on Reserve America most state the length of the site, the Outback does well in most, I've yet to find one I couldn't get into along with my truck. But I am cautious about not trying to reserve a 25' site too. If a site says max length 29' you should be fine since the camper is posted at 29' 4" you really don't need to count the rear slide, unless there is a tree that might block it









Final thought on the PDI is to check the Outbackers FAQ that NDJollyMon put together since it has some specific Outback issues that have been discussed a lot on the boards and that Tom Boles'd PDI list doesn't specifically cover.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Welcome and Congrats on the new TT.

~Happy Camping sunny


----------



## Curley Wolf (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks, everyone for the great welcome and response.

I picked up our Outback yesterday. My Avalanche with 4.10 gears seems to pull it pretty well. I may need some type of mirror extensions.

Now, we're trying to get it stocked with staples, etc. and ready for our first outing this weekend. We're in Sourh Arkansas and will pull about 2 hours into the Little Rock area and stay at Maumelle in a State Park. We're really anxious to get going.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Welcome and congrats If your fund will allow check these Powervision

Jim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I agree with Jim. I put the Powervisions on my Avalanche and I don't regret it. Powervision is the manufacturer of the optional power extend camper mirrors on all new GM full size trucks. The price is high, but I don't regret it.

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

We purchased our 28RSS at the being of the year. 1st TT as well.
















We tow ours with a Denali and are pleased with the setup.

Congrats on your TT.

Thor


----------

